

Schema.org  - Improve your website's sharability and spreadability - ChrisArchitect
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/small-business/sb-digital/web-strategy/improve-your-websites-sharability-and-spreadability/article4255653/

======
ChrisArchitect
someone concisely help me refute this drivel.

